# diy magnaturals ledge



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

im currently making my own with poly
anyways a few questions:
can spray paint be used?
what varnish is best to use as it is for a crestie?
what are best magnets to use?
and can i see other peoples attempts at these?


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html

Found this through google as im looking to make some myself,hope it helps : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

brickdagecko said:


> can spray paint be used?
> yes
> 
> what varnish is best to use as it is for a crestie?
> ...


hope that helps: victory:


EDIT:


Oxide said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html
> 
> Found this through google as im looking to make some myself,hope it helps : victory:


thats mine :2thumb:


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> hope that helps: victory:
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Don't suppose you have any left that you fancy selling do you? I am awful at creative stuff, but will be willing to give it a go if I can't find any for sale !! 

Thanks! Oh. And your ledges look fantastic


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

bloodsyre said:


> Don't suppose you have any left that you fancy selling do you? I am awful at creative stuff, but will be willing to give it a go if I can't find any for sale !!
> 
> Thanks! Oh. And your ledges look fantastic


not any of these i'm afraid, but i got some plastic manufactered ones hopefully being made over the next week so will have then if the quality is any good


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> not any of these i'm afraid, but i got some plastic manufactered ones hopefully being made over the next week so will have then if the quality is any good


excellent please post pics or pm me details


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> not any of these i'm afraid, but i got some plastic manufactered ones hopefully being made over the next week so will have then if the quality is any good


Could you let us know how you're getting on with these, prices and stuff..:2thumb:


----------

